# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch > Kinh nghiệm du lịch >  Mua gì làm quà khi đi du lịch Campuchia - Mua gi lam qua khi di du lich Campuchia

## thietht

Bạn đang băn khoăn không biết *mua gì làm quà khi đi* *du lịch Campuchia* cho người thân, bạn bè. _Didau.org_ xin giới thiệu với bạn một số đặc sản làm quà khi *du lịch Campuchia*.

*Mua sắm khi đi Phnompenh

*"Không có nhiều thứ để mua tại Phnompenh" - đó là nhận xét của không ít du khách khi đã hơn một lần đến Campuchia. Sự thật có phải vậy? Phnompenh không phải là trung tâm mua sắm lớn của khu vực (chứ chưa nói là thế giới) như Bangkok (Thái Lan), Singapore,... Nhìn vào cơ sở hạ tầng nơi đây chắc bạn cũng sẽ nhận thấy được điều đó: các trung tâm mua sắm không có nhiều, thậm chí số lượng các tòa nhà cao tầng tại đây cũng chỉ có thể đếm được trên đầu ngón tay - quá ít đối với một trung tâm kinh tế, chính trị của một quốc gia. Tuy nhiên nói như vậy không có nghĩa là đến Phnompenh thì bạn sẽ không mua được thứ gì cả.

Dưới đây là một số mặt hàng mà bạn có thể mua về khi du lịch đến Phnompenh:

[B]Lụa tơ tằm


Lụa tơ tằm

Các sản phẩm lụa tơ tằm tại Campuchia vẫn được người dân làm bằng các phương pháp thủ công truyền thống. Các sản phẩm làm từ lụa tơ tằm có thể kể đến như: khăn quàng cổ, khăn choàng đầu, vải lụa,...
Koh Dach hòn đảo nằm cách Phnompenh khoảng 15km là địa điểm nổi tiếng về các sản phẩm được làm bằng lụa tơ tằm.
Giá tham khảo: một khăn choàng cổ được làm từ lụa tơ tằm bán tại chợ thường có giá khoảng 2usd. Mua nhiều thì bạn có thể trả giá thấp hơn nữa (Tùng Lâm không phải là một người khéo nên chỉ mua được với giá 2usd/chiếc khăn mà thôi).

*Đồ bạc (Silver)*


Một số sản phẩm làm từ bạc được bày bán


Tại Campuchia, các sản phẩm làm từ bạc bắt đầu được sử dụng phổ biến trong những nghi lễ tôn giáo từ thế kỷ 11. Với sự phát triển của du lịch, nhiều của hàng chuyên bán những sản phẩm được làm từ bạc nổi lên ngày càng nhiều tại Phnompenh.
Các sản phẩm được làm từ bạc được bày bán tại Phnompenh có thể kể đến: đồ trang sức làm bằng bạc (vòng đeo tay, vòng đeo cổ,...), đồ trang trí, đồ nội thất,... (Tùng Lâm đặc biệt ấn tượng với những chiếc hộp nhỏ được làm bằng bạc).
Các sản phẩm bạc được bày bán là những hợp kim với 70-80% là bạc.

*Giỏ đan*





Những sản phẩm này cũng không lạ lắm với người Việt Nam chúng ta. Chúng là những sản phẩm được đan từ tre, các loại cây lau sậy. Thông thường phụ nữ là những người làm ra những sản phẩm này.
Các sản phẩm giỏ đan: giỏ, bát, dĩa, các đồ gia dụng,...

*Các sản phẩm điêu khắc*




Bao gồm các sản phẩm điêu khắc trên đá, gỗ, đồng và thậm chí là bạc với những hình tượng như: Đức Phật, Apsara,... là những sản phẩm trang trí nội thất rất được nhiều người yêu thích. Từ những khối đá, thước gỗ tưởng chừng như vô tri vô giác qua bàn tay của các nghệ nhân Campuchia đã trở nên có hồn lạ thường.
Nếu có dịp đến gian hàng của Tổng cục du lịch Campuchia tại hội chợ du lịch quốc tế ITE HCMC (diễn ra hàng năm tại Thành phố Hồ Chí Minh) bạn sẽ có thể chứng kiến các nghệ nhân Campuchia chạm, đẻo tượng thần Brahma. 

*Khăn rằn (Krama)*




Khác với khăn rằn Việt Nam, khăn rằn tại Campuchia có phần lớn hơn và chất liệu thì tốt và bền hơn. Với những người yêu du lịch bụi, khi đã đến Campuchia một lần thì họ cũng cố gắng tìm làm sao cho được một số chiếc khăn rằn mang về.
Khăn rằn tại Campuchia cũng có nhiều màu sắc cho bạn chọn mua: màu sọc đen trắng, màu sọc xanh trắng, màu sọc đỏ trắng,...
Giá bán: Giá bán phổ biến là 1usd/chiếc khăn rằn. Mua nhiều thì giá có thể thấp hơn rất nhiều.

----------


## thuydn

Ở các thành phố lớn đặc biệt là Phnôm  Pênh không thiếu những trung tâm thương mại, trung tâm mua sắm và rất  nhiều cửa hàng bán đồ thời trang từ hàng hiệu quốc tế cho đến những sản  phẩm trong nước. Bạn có thể tìm thấy những nhãn hiệu thời trang nổi  tiếng như Pierre Cardin, Gucci… Nhưng có lẽ  sản phẩm mà khách du lịch ở Campuchia tìm mua nhiều hơn cả vẫn là những  sản phẩm điện tử như : điện thoại di động, máy nghe nhạc, máy chụp hình  kỹ thuật số… vì sản phẩm ở đây chất lượng cũng tốt và đặc biệt giá cả  rất rẻ, rẻ hơn so với sản phẩm cùng loại ở Việt Nam từ 30 – 50% giá. Hầu  như tháng nào các cửa hàng cũng có một hoặc một vài sản phẩm giảm giá  để thu hút khách du lịch. Không ngoa khi một số người gọi Campuchia là ”  thiên đường dành cho những bà nội trợ” với đầy đủ các sản phẩm phục cho  công việc nội trợ từ gạo, khoai mì, các loại cá khô, mắm cá… cho đến  những bình rượu thơm phức chắc chắn sẽ chinh phục cả những bà nội trợ  khó tính nhất. Một điều cần lưu ý đó chính là đi chợ ở Campuchia du  khách luôn luôn nhớ phải trả giá, các cửa hàng ở đây nói thách rất cao.  Và để không mua “hớ” du khách lên trả giá khoảng một nửa giá hoặc thậm  chí một phần ba giá người bán đưa ra. Và sau đây là một số địa điểm tiêu  biểu du khách có thể ghé qua: *

Phnôm Pênh* 

Không hổ danh là thủ đô của Campuchia,  Phnôm Pênh có rất nhiều những trung tâm mua sắm và vô số các cửa hàng  bán đồ thời trang cũng như các mặt hàng lưu niệm cho khách du lịch. Chợ  thì nhiều vô kể bán đầy đủ các loại hàng hóa từ các mặt hàng cao cấp cho  đến bình dân du khách tha hồ chọn lựa.

*1. Trung tâm thương mại Sorya* 
Đây là một trong những trung tâm thương  mại lớn và sang trọng bậc nhất Phnôm Pênh,bạn có thể dễ dàng tìm mua các  sản phẩm như quần áo, giày dép, các loại dây lưng, bóp da… tất cả đều  là hàng hiệu 100%. Với hàng chục những gian hàng lớn nhỏ san sát nhau và  được thiết kế cũng như bài trí hết sức bắt mắt chẳng thua kém gì một  trung tâm thương mại bên Hồng Kông hay Singapor. Tuy nhiên mua hàng ở  đây cũng không khác gì ở ngoài các cửa hàng khác là bạn phải trả giá,  một nửa giá cho đến khi nào người bán chấp nhận.




*2. Chợ Cây Tre*

Chợ Cây Tre là một trong những khu chợ sầm uất nhất, lâu đời nhất và được coi như biểu tượng của thủ đô Phnôm Pênh. Chợ này nổi tiếng nhất là các sản phẩm gạo, và một số sản phẩm khô khác như hạt sen khô, đậu xanh, đậu đỏ khô… và nơi đây cũng là một trong những địa điểm mua hàng điện tử giá rẻ và uy tín. Điện thoại di động, máy nghe nhạc là những sản phẩm được ưa thích nhất. Bên hông chợ có rất nhiều cửa hàng bán đồ lưu niệm như bưu thiếp, áo thun in biểu tượng Campuchia, và đặc biệt là khăn quàng Krama truyền thống của con gái Campuchia



*3. Chợ Mới*

Nổi tiếng với các tấm lụa thêu hình hoa văn đặc trưng của người Campuchia, nơi đây bạn tha hồ thưởng thức những bức tranh thêu đặc sắc và rất công phu. Ngoài ra ở đây cũng bán các loại đá quý như: Ruby, Saphia… tuy nhiên bạn cũng cần có một kiến thức nhất định về sản phẩm này để kiểm tra chất lượng cũng như trả giá. Chè cũng là một đặc sản nổi tiếng nơi đây, với hàng chục loại chè khác nhau được bày ra, bạn như bị lạc bước vào một thế giới chè và ít ai có khả năng chống cự lại sức hấp dẫn của nó.

*Siem Reap*

Một trong những thành phố du lịch nổi tiếng nhất Campuchia, nơi đáp ứng đầy đủ các nhu cầu của khách du lịch đặc biệt là mua sắm.

*1. Chợ Cũ*

Giống như cái tên của nó, Chợ Cũ ra đời khá lâu và mang một thiết kế cổ kính nhưng cũng rất rộng rãi cho sự có mặt của vô số những món hàng từ quà lưu niệm cho đến các mặt hàng thời trang, từ những quầy mắm cá phục vụ cho việc ăn uống cho đến những sản phẩm cáo cấp đắt tiền như những chiếc điện thoại đời mới. Bạn có thể tìm thấy nhiều những quán ăn bán đồ ăn đủ hương vị và phong cách. Đây cũng là một nơi tập trung nhiều du khách ba lô giống như đường Đề Thám ờ Sài Gòn vậy. Và nhớ một điều là khi mua phải trả một phần ba giá nếu không muốn bị “hớ”.

*2. Chợ Đêm*

Cũng giống như chợ đêm Bến Thành nhưng Chợ Đêm ở đây có quy mô lớn hơn, bán đồ cũng phong phú hơn và đặc biệt từ khi mở cửa cho đến khuya lúc nào cũng nhộn nhịp người. Cũng bán nhiều quà lưu niệm truyền thống của Campuchia như những tấm lụa thêu hoa văn và bán cả những viên đá quý lung linh với đầy đủ mẫu mã. Những người bán hàng ở đây đều sử dụng tiếng Anh, lúc nào cũng huyên náo khắp chợ. Không khí ở đây chắc chắn sẽ là một ấn tượng khó quên với du khách quốc tế.



*Battambang*

Battambang cũng giống như các thành phố khác tại Campuchia có rất nhiều chợ và khu mua sắm tại trung tâm thành phố. Nhưng nổi tiếng nhất vẫn là các cửa hàng cửa hiệu ở trên Đường Số 1 ngay trung tâm thành phố, san sát nhau và bày bán nhiều mặt hàng thủ công mỹ nghệ như các bức tượng bằng đá cẩm thạch, đá quý và cả bằng gỗ nữa. Bạn cũng có thể mua đồ lưu niệm ở các gian hàng ngay trong các khách sạn tuy giá cả có mắc hơn nhưng chất lượng đảm bảo hơn. Tuy nhiên dù mua ở đâu bạn cũng phải trả giá.



*Sihanouk Ville
*
Thành phố biển xinh đẹp và nổi tiếng nhất của xứ sở chùa tháp, ở đây bạn có thể dễ dàng tìm được những cửa hàng bán đồ lưu niệm xung quanh các bãi biển. Từ các vỏ ốc, vỏ sò nhiều màu sắc hình dạng và kích cỡ. Sẽ là một kỷ niệm khó quên với những chiếc vòng tay, vòng cổ được làm bằng những vỏ ốc nhiều màu sắc. Ngoài ra bạn cũng có thể mua một số hải sản để mang về nếu là chuyền đi ngắn ngày. và còn rất nhiều những đồ lưu niệm như quần áo thun, nón vải được bày bán với giá cũng khá rẻ. Đa số khách du lịch Việt Nam sang Campuchia thường mua những bình rượu nếp thơm ngon đặc biệt về cho cha, mua những tấm vải lụa về may áo cho mẹ, mua những cây kèn, sáo về tặng cho bạn bè giá chỉ khoảng 1 – 3 USD nhưng lại mang ý nghĩa sâu sắc. Ngoài ra nhiều du khách cũng mua những loại gạo thơm, mua các loại cá khô,các loại mắm và một số gia vị đặc biệt khác. Những sản phẩm này bạn có thể tìm thấy ở mọi nơi bạn đi du lịch qua nhưng hãy mua ở các chợ như quần áo…

----------

